# huge forearms , strong grip



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

i thought many ppl are having a problem with their forearms i read it has something to do with genetics but i guess it has a solution.....as i've got a thin forearms and short fingers ,small hands .......any comments?????


----------



## Trouble (Apr 30, 2006)

Genetics determines the basic superstructural characteristics...bone structure, muscle connection/insertion, You can promote increased strength and growth in muscle, and to an extent, toughen muscle to bone connection and muscle ennervation.  Small hands will always be small.  While its not mentioned very often, a medium and small frame as a positive attribute - the bellies of muscle are short and can be thick appearing when contrasted against small joints.

You can improve grip strength by training.  Do a search on "Captains of Crush" - the website features various grip training devices and also wrist and forearm strengthening exercises (booklets / online guides). 

You can improve forearm strength using these same exercises and also by doing various forarm specific exercises:  overhand and underhand wrist curls and a old standard..barbell drag curls (over- and underhand grip).  This last exercise must be done with correct form, with elbows kept back and tucked into the side.  This is a great exercise for true isolation of the biceps; you do not want to go heavy with this exercise. 

When I train my guys, they use no more than 60-80 lbs, and higher reps (12-20), alternating grip sets, 2 each.  And you don't want to overdo these exercises.  Twice a week is more than enough for the drag curls, and 2-3 times per week with various grip exercises or wrist curls is more than enough (want to avoid tendonistis from repetitive strain).  BBing.com has a web page describing barbell (cambered shortbar) drag curls, They can also be executed with dumbells.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2006)

static holds with dumb bells have been great for me.


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 30, 2006)

Unless you are doing stuff like weighted chins, gorilla hangs, static holds, deadliftings, shrugs etc you won't really improve your grip and your forearms won't grow. Eat.

IMO you don't need to do forearm specific stuff if things like heavy deadlifting and shrugs and whatnot are in your routine.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 30, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Unless you are doing stuff like weighted chins, gorilla hangs, static holds, deadliftings, shrugs etc you won't really improve your grip and your forearms won't grow. Eat.
> 
> IMO you don't need to do forearm specific stuff if things like heavy deadlifting and shrugs and whatnot are in your routine.



For a long time I did deadlifts and variations thereof, and plenty of back work which required a strong grip.  For a while that was enough.  At this point, I definitely need additional grip training, as it is a limiting factor in my deadlifts.


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 30, 2006)

Good to know. I'm still at a point where back training is enough for me


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2006)

Wrist size = genetics, not forearms.


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

so no need for lots of forearms and grip exercises as long as i do strong dead lifts 4 example and stuff,,,, i tried doing weighted pull ups with a wide grip i felt like my fore arms, wrist had a real pump and my grip really did a good work......i'm heading to heavy compound movements wich requires a strong grip and i'll do chins i guess this will do the job


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Wrist size = genetics, not forearms.





genetics is a limiting factor ofcourse but if u say that so ecto's shall never go to the gym cause they won't grow i guess every body has some weak points wich he shall try to solve it


----------



## John Benz (May 2, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> so no need for lots of forearms and grip exercises as long as i do strong dead lifts 4 example and stuff,,,, i tried doing weighted pull ups with a wide grip i felt like my fore arms, wrist had a real pump and my grip really did a good work......i'm heading to heavy compound movements wich requires a strong grip and i'll do chins i guess this will do the job


Forearms can not be easily overtrained, and I have yet to see anyone complain their forearms are TOO big. I think the best forearm exercise of all time is the old-fashioned wrist roller, made from a sawed off mop handle and a piece of clothesline.


----------

